# wtb/t for some 220s



## trapperfred (Jun 22, 2009)

any one got em? new or used doesnt matter as long as they are in working condition


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

I have 4 doz or more 220s and about 50 330s make an offer.I got to old for this anymore . call 715-427-3442 or cell 715-905-0319


----------

